# Site finally UP!!!



## FlashSpeedo (Sep 13, 2005)

After hours and hours of work, i think my site now looks pretty good, although only a couple hundred photos so far. But I'd welcome any critical feedback. 
http://www.the-picture-gallery.com


----------



## tito_gh (Sep 15, 2005)

looks good


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 2, 2005)

I just added a cool new feature -- now you can rate each photo on the site using a 7-point scale. 
And, I've opened the gallery up to anyone who wants to post photos there. 

I've also fixed some of the earlier problems with the graphics and navbar. Still a few more details to fix, then I can move on to adding more features and content. Any suggestions for changes or new features?


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Nov 6, 2005)

After too many hours of development work I've finally refreshed my site. New look, new navigation bar too. Comments welcome.


----------

